# Moving from Cyprus to Spain



## santa002 (May 23, 2009)

Hi. 
Apologies if this has been asked before but, we are not sure where to start.
We are British, but we have lived in Cyprus since 2002, we have full residency here, all the correct up to date paperwork post Brexit.
We want to move to Spain, can we?
Can we keep our current EU benefits that we have here?
Can we purchase property safely ?
Any advice very welcome.

Thanks

Santa002


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

The short answer is no. Onward freedom of movement is one of the things British citizens have lost since Brexit. So if you want to move to Spain, it will be the same as any Britons living in UK, i.e. you need to apply for a visa at your nearest Spanish consulate. Your rights in Spain, once visa is granted, are the same as any third country nationals. So your benefit under the Withdrawal Agreement you currently have in Cyprus will be lost.
Spain has no restriction on foreigners buying a property. You don't require residency. But like anywhere else, you need to exercise all due caution, including taking independent legal and fiscal advice. Normal advice is to rent for a year before committing to a purchase.
If you are retired and live on pension, the most suitable visa will be non-lucrative visa (NLV). Roughly speaking you need income or assets equivalent to around £30,000 a year for a couple, and full private medical insurance with no exclusions or co-payment. If you have S1 from UK, that can be reissued for use in Spain and you don't require private insurance.


----------



## santa002 (May 23, 2009)

Thx. Disappointing but expected with Brexit I suppose.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

santa002 said:


> Thx. Disappointing but expected with Brexit I suppose.


Having lived in Cyprus for such a long time, could you naturalize as Cypriot?

That would make the brexit problems go away.


----------



## santa002 (May 23, 2009)

ALKB said:


> Having lived in Cyprus for such a long time, could you naturalize as Cypriot?
> 
> That would make the brexit problems go away.
> [/QUOTE





ALKB said:


> Having lived in Cyprus for such a long time, could you naturalize as Cypriot?
> 
> That would make the brexit problems go away.


Yes it would but sadly we would both be dead by the time we actually got it here.


----------

